# The ultimate condiment?



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.baconsalt.com/

Oh yes, it is what you think it is.

I bought the sampler pack a few months ago, and I gotta tell ya, this stuff is amazing. I don't care for the hickory flavor, but haven't really had anything that would suit it well.

Zero calories, a little MSG, and no pigs harmed...not too shabby! You gotta try it on eggs or mac & cheese. It's also awesome in grilled cheese sammitches, on pizza....the list goes on.

It does NOT taste good on cake.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Not so sure I would have thought to try that (on cake) flavour combination... :r


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

LOL I love their little catchphrase "everything should taste like bacon." So true!!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cheeto said:


> LOL I love their little catchphrase "everything should taste like bacon." So true!!


Wonder if this was made in the south? North Carolina maybe?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Cheeto said:


> LOL I love their little catchphrase "everything should taste like bacon." So true!!


That's what my girlfriends all say!


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> That's what my girlfriends all say!


No. They say "taste like skinny chicken."


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> That's what my girlfriends all say!


Is this after they ask Wher's the beef?:r:chk


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

really don't know if i would like my $9.99 per lb porterhouse tasting like bacon. i bet it's good in mashed potatoes though.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

macjoe53 said:


> No. They say "taste like skinny chicken."


As long as they come back for seconds... 



taltos said:


> Is this after they ask Wher's the beef?:r:chk


There is no beef!!

Pork, Paulie.....pork.


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Am I the only one whose first thought was that they should be selling this as a sex aid?


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Just got some delivered. Will try it over the weekend and give a full report...


----------



## PinkPistol86 (Sep 20, 2007)

That stuff sounds really good. I like salt of any kind.


----------

